
Aphex Twin's mysterious teaser site updated with new clues - glitcher
http://www.nts.live/projects/aphex-twin
======
glitcher
Previously the audio loop played a heavily distorted version of the Chuck
Roberts My House sample:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGFeDSPlNOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGFeDSPlNOE)

Now the audio has been replaced with a music snippet, and a date of
"SATURDAY.3RD.JUNE" has been added to the text.

I still feel the "please enter" login is a puzzle waiting to be solved, but no
luck yet!

